# Finally!!!!



## Al33 (Oct 13, 2016)

After a tough last season of seeing deer only a few occasions and never getting a decent shot opportunity I was beginning to think this year might not be any different. After over 31 hours in stands and seeing deer only once I had grounds for concern. Fortunately things are looking up as of this morning when at 9:05 I heard then spotted two deer coming up a draw below me and headed my way. The lead doe stopped at 20 yards and raised her nose up several times sniffing the air. I had an East breeze and she was East of me so I was happy. I waited at the ready to draw on her thinking I really needed her to make a turn versus quartering to me as she had been and was. She then made a right turn and as I drew the bow she stepped into an opening with her head down. I recall picking a spot and getting to full anchor, which I do not always do, and then arrow was gone. The green Nocturnal nock made it appear I had hit her perfectly but as she turned and fled I saw way more arrow sticking out of her than I expected. I listened hard for a crash but none came. I could tell she ran directly away in a straight line back towards the bottom. So much arrow sticking out and not hearing her crash were causes for me to wonder if my shot was as good as it appeared to be. Did she drop and turn enough to cause a hit in the shoulder and at an angle that would miss vitals? I reenacted the shot coming to anchor but it didn't do much for my confidence.
 I recalled a time a few years ago when I doubted a similar shot on a Kudu cow and told the PH I thought it was a bad shot. As that turned out it was perfect shot and the cow had not gone far at all and I was truly surprised and thankful. Crazy as it sounds, that one experience gave me hope. I sent a text to Mike Clark letting him know I had stuck one but wasn't sure how good. He lives close by and volunteered to come help me look. I stayed in the stand until 10:15 then walked back to the cabin to meet Mike and come out of some of my clothes for the track job. He was pulling in as I arrived. Mike kept trying to reassure me that we would find her. We found nothing at the impact site and could not find the first drop of blood. I knew a high hit without an exit would leave little evidence as blood goes so I took off slowly but sure in the direction I heard her run veering off to one side and another hoping to find something. I crossed an old grown up logging road and scanned the draw below it as Mike walked the roadbed about 20 yards from where I was. He whistled and I turned to see him motioning me to him. "Did you find blood?" I asked as I approached. He replied; "I'm pretty sure she went this way." confused, I asked again about blood and he gave the same answer as before but this time pointed ahead up the roadbed. There she was about 30 yards ahead and 150 from my stand. WOW, what a relief!!

The arrow was standing practically straight up and the Nocturnal nock was lit. I had recently bought some Executioner broadheads from P&A archery after seeing some Jerry Russell had. And as Jerry had done I broke off the double set of bleeder blades because they make it difficult to push into quiver foam and with a 1.5" cutting diameter they're really not necessary. The 125 gr broadhead had done its job.
Thanks again Mike for all your help today, you are one fine feller for sure!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 13, 2016)

Soorry about the skewed pic's, Firefox is giving me fits and will not let me upload the pics so I had to use IE.


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats Al!!  There was no doubt that you'd find her.  Great shot


----------



## robert carter (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats Al. Great shot!!RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Real happy for you Al!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Congratulations Al! Good shot!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 13, 2016)

Proud for you Al, good job you deserved that one and many more!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 13, 2016)

Great shot and story.  Congratulations!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2016)

Good job buddy!!!!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 13, 2016)

Great shot Al, congrats!


----------



## JBranch (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats Mr Al!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 13, 2016)

Good deal Al! Congratulations man!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 13, 2016)

Good shot you old bandit. That pink bubbly stuff looks good to me.


----------



## Rix56 (Oct 13, 2016)

Way to go brother, looks like a fine time was had, nice shot.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 13, 2016)

Happy for you Al.  Good job!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2016)

Great job Al and congrats to you!!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats Al


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 14, 2016)

Good job Al!


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats Al! Happy for you.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats Al!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 14, 2016)

over 30 hours and not seeing anything? Way to stay dedicated - it paid off! Weird you didn't get more penetration - it doesn't look like you hit heavy bone. Regardless the shot placement did the trick - way to go!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2016)

Awesome... Congratulations brother!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a good one Al!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats again Al. Your in the meat!!


----------



## markland (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats Al great to see ya with a deer and great shot!  Guess that new form practice has paid off!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 14, 2016)

Good going Al!  Great shot.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 14, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> over 30 hours and not seeing anything? Way to stay dedicated - it paid off! Weird you didn't get more penetration - it doesn't look like you hit heavy bone. Regardless the shot placement did the trick - way to go!



I had heard a slight pop when I shot and as I reenacted it noticed that the corner of my hunting vest may have dropped slightly inside the string. I had placed my headlamp in that pocket and the weight of it caused it to swing out as I was leaned over for the steep angle shot. Perhaps it was enough to take a bit of the punch out of the shot. It appeared the tip of the broadhead may have hit the opposite elbow.

Thnaks all forthe kudos.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats Al!


----------



## gurn (Oct 14, 2016)

Great job Al. Love all these huntin stories! Sure wish we could have met up. My son went out a few days later and caught 3 Salmon in a creek right by the Mackinaw Bridge.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 15, 2016)

Awesome Al!


----------



## StringRash (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats Al! Glad you were able to find her without much trouble.


----------



## fullstrut (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats ! Happy for ya . Nothing like redemption.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 15, 2016)

Good for you Al. Congrats


----------



## Triple C (Oct 16, 2016)

Way to go Al!!!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice shot. Congrats!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats Al.  That's good stuff.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 18, 2016)

You got some good venison to go with all that fish you caught this summer.  Happy for you.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 19, 2016)

Al33 said:


> I had heard a slight pop when I shot and as I reenacted it noticed that the corner of my hunting vest may have dropped slightly inside the string. I had placed my headlamp in that pocket and the weight of it caused it to swing out as I was leaned over for the steep angle shot. Perhaps it was enough to take a bit of the punch out of the shot. It appeared the tip of the broadhead may have hit the opposite elbow.
> 
> Thnaks all forthe kudos.



Oh well that makes sense then, especially hitting that opposite elbow - by then any arrow would be losing steam no matter what kind of bow/arrow.


----------



## bowtoater (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats and thanks for great story


----------



## Trad Matt (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats Al!


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 29, 2016)

Good deal....


----------



## TWO GUNS (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice one congrats


----------

